# BBC: Basketball in the 'axis of evil'



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

*BBC: Basketball in the 'axis of evil'*



> Insults bounce back and forth between Iran and the United States on an almost daily basis but on the basketball court it is a different story.
> 
> A growing number of Americans are now plying their trade in the Iranian basketball league.
> 
> ...


----------

